# Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich



## HalliGalli (17. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem mein alter Teich mir zu klein wurde, entschied ich mich einen neuen zu bauen und will das Ergebnis nach nur 4 Tagen arbeit hier mal präsentieren.

Das ist der alte Teich




Und nu der Bau des neuen...




























Hier noch ein paar Daten:

Teichvolumen: ca.3000l (an Wasseruhr abgelesen)
Tiefe:             140 cm
Teichfilter:      Oase Biotec5.1 inkl. Bitron 18c UVC Klärer
Pumpe:          Oase Aquamax 8000
Fischbesatz:   4 ca. 20cm Koi
                      2 kleine Koi
                      noch ca.24 Goldfische verschiedener Größen(zu viel???)
                      1 Grundling

Ich hoffe mit diesem Teichfilter dauerhaft klares Wasser zu haben, was mit meinem vorherigen Filter (T.I.P. Baumarkt Filter bis 5000l Teichvolumen),bei kleinerem Wasservolumen, nicht mölich war.
Falls ihr irgendwelche Anregungen,Verbesserungen oder Tipps habt lasst sie mich wissen 

Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie ich mich vorm __ Fischreiher schützen soll ohne ein hässliches Netz über den Teich zu spannen.


----------



## Joerg (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo HalliGalli,
:Willkommen2

Das hast du toll hinbekommen.
Vielen Dank auch für die tolle Vorstellung mit Bildern.

Du weißt aber schon, dass Koi schnell wachsen und groß werden.
Damit sie dann auch noch genug Platz haben, könnte der Teich schon noch etwas größer werden.
Die zu vielen __ Goldfisch, die sich auch noch stark vermehren, sollten leider dazu beitragen, dass du nicht sehr lange an dem neuen Spass haben wirst.
Trenne dich zumindest von einer Art und lese dann etwas im Forum was man gegen grünes Wasser machen sollte.


----------



## archie01 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Trenne dich zumindest von einer Art und lese dann etwas im Forum was man gegen grünes Wasser machen sollte.



Hallo
Ich gehe sogar noch ein Stück weiter , besser du trennst dich von Koi und Goldfischen , ansonsten hast du mit dem "Spielzeugfilter " nicht lange Vergnügen mit deinem neuen Teich.
Koi Teiche sollten übrigens mindestens 10000Liter haben und eine gute Filterung.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## VolkerN (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo HalliGalli,

:willkommen

ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen ...gefaellt mir sehr gut ! 

Zum Fischbesatz hat Joerg ja schon Empfehlungen gegeben. Ich denke auch das der momentane Besatz auf Dauer zu einem Problem wird.


----------



## HalliGalli (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*



archie01 schrieb:


> "Spielzeugfilter "




Ich dachte mit dem Oase 5.1 einen echt guten Filter gekauft zu haben. Ist dem nicht so? 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Lucy2412 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo Björn,

die Größe des Filters sollte man nach den geplanten Fischbesatz wählen, aber dazu kann dir sicher einer der Forumsexperten etwas sagen, ich habe mich damals im Fachmarkt beraten lassen.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, die einzelnen Teichzonen, die du sehr schön angelegt hast, wegzunehmen und den Teich mit steilen Wänden zu gestalten, so kommst du auf ein höheres Teichvolumen und die Fische haben im Winter Platz sich auf den Teichgrund zurück zuziehen.

Deine Tiefwasserzone erscheint mir im Moment so klein, das gerade mal 2 mittelgroße Koi´s Platz finden und was ist mit dem Rest ...Fischstäbchen


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo,
den neuen Teich hast du wirklich schön angelegt aber auch nach meiner Ansicht viel zu klein . Die Mini tiefste Stelle in deinem Teich ist ein No Go für die Kois.  Unsere Kois wachsen innnerhalb von einem Jahr locker bis zu 10 cm, von der Breite mal abgesehen.
Unser tiefster Punkt ist 2.10 m tief und 3, 5 x 6  m lang, damit die großen Fischis sich auch noch in 2 Jahren sicher im Winter wohlfühlen können. Entweder größer buddeln (leider) oder die Kois hergeben. Goldis vermehren sich wie Meerschweinchen, wirst wahrscheinlich, wenn du keinen Sonnenbarsch etc. hast bald eine Fischsuppe im Garten haben .
Wirst dich wohl entscheiden müssen. In Filtertechnik bin ich nicht so fit mit den verschiedenen Systemen aber da gibt es hier genug Profis, die dir Tips geben können.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## archie01 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*



HalliGalli schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit dem Oase 5.1 einen echt guten Filter gekauft zu haben. Ist dem nicht so?
> 
> Gruß Björn




Hallo
Für einen Besatz mit Goldfischen , der eingegrenzt wird (Sonnenbarsch o ä. ) ist der Filter sicher ausreichend , zumal der Teich ja auch recht klein ist , einen Koibesatz verträgt der aber sicher nicht.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Joerg (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo Björn,

du hast viel Arbeit in den neuen Teich gesteckt und der ist toll geworden.
Aktuell haben die wenigen kleinen Fische darin auch genügend Platz und der Filter ist ausreichend.
Wenn man nach den Erfahrungen von vielen Usern geht wird sich das bald ändern. 
Das soll die aber nicht gleich den Spass an deinen neuen nehmen, sondern dich Anspornen das neue Projekt Teich 2.0 anzugehen. 

Mit deinem größeren Teich hast du eine Lawine in Gang gesetzt und du solltest Spass daran haben diese auch zu meistern.
Für mich gehört die jährliche Optimierung des Teichs auch zum tollen Hobby. 

Falls der Teich etwas kleiner und schön sauber gefiltert werden soll, müssen beide Arten langfristig aus dem Teich.
Das war bei mir auch so und sollte bei dir ähnlich verlaufen. 

Die Goldies finden das zusätzliche Volumen total toll und werden dich im Frühjahr mit >100 Nachkommen beglücken.
Die Koi werden bei guter Pflege das nächste Jahr deutlich größer sein und dann wird der Schwimmraum langsam eng.

Es gibt Fische, die für einen kleineren Teich gut geeignet sind. Alternative wäre den Teich dann nochmals zu erweitern.

Überlege in Ruhe was du langfristig vorhast. Wir werden dich auf jeden Fall dabei unterstützen. :knuddel


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo Björn,
Jörg hat es mal wieder toll 'umschrieben' und keiner hier will Dir was böses... auch archie nicht, auch wenn er bei einem 5.1 von "Spielzeug" redet...

Ich habe hier im Garten jahrelang einen biotec 5 gehabt bei ca. 3000 Liter und erst nachdem ich ich das ganze übernommen habe und genauer betrachtet habe kam ich zu dem Schluss, das das so nicht weiter betreibbar ist.

Ich hatte bei Deiner größe 3 Koi und ca. 15 Goldfische....
Und bis ich meinen selbstbau Filter in Betrieb genommen habe, haben sich die Fischeim alten GFK Becken und im neuen Teich so wohl gefühlt, dass ich nun 2 Große (ein älterer Koi ist leider verstorben) und 2 Kleine Koi habe und mindestens 25 Goldfische.

Von den Goldies werde ich wohl nächste Saison welche verschenken...ist einfach zuviel 

Der 'Haken' bei mehr Platz ist halt auch, dass der Nachwuchs mehr Platz hat sich zu verstecken.

Erst in der nächsten Saison werde ich sehen (erahnen können) ob es nochmal einen Schub bei den Goldies gab, denn bisher habe ich noch keinen Nachwuchs entdecken können... aber das heisst halt auch nicht, dass er nicht da ist... mitunter kann er sich einfach nur gut verstecken.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... ein Biotec5.1 funktioniert eine Weile... und mit entsprechendem Wartungsinterval auch etwas länger... aber er wird Dich bei dem aktuellen und sicherlich wachsenden Basatz nicht glücklich machen.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Hallo Björn,

herzlich Willkommen 

Der Teich ist optisch sehr schön, aber wie bereits gesagt wurde: viel zu klein für Koi.
Übergangsweise mag er gehen ... aber nächstes, spätestens übernächstes Jahr wirste wieder umbauen müssen.

Mein Vorschlag, der ebenfalls schon kam: alle Stufen raus und den Teich auf 1,80m Tiefe mit steilen Wänden buddeln.

Oder aber, Du buddelst neben dem bestehenden Teich einen komplett Neuen (natürlich gleiche Höhe) und verbindest beide miteinander. Somit hast Du dann einen "natürlicheren" bepflanzten Bereich und einen Tiefbereich zum Schwimmen und Überwintern.

Solltest Du Dich für einen neuerlichen "Neu- oder Umbau" entscheiden, dann beachte bitte gleich, dass Du noch ausreichend Platz für den Filterbereich mit einplanst. Der Jetzige mag aktuell noch gehen, aber früher oder später reicht er nicht mehr.
Das merkste spätestens dann, wenn Du ihn jede Woche reinigen mußt und das Wasser nicht mehr klar wird.

Laß Dich nicht entmutigen, ich habe auch gerade meinen 4.Teich  , zum Wohle der Koi fertig gestellt.


Mandy


----------



## HalliGalli (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche und eure Kritik.
Den Teich zu vergrößern steht nicht in Aussicht,da dieser meiner Mutter schon viel zu groß ist,weil der Garten im Verhältnis zu klein ist.
Tiefer machen habe ich auch vorerst keine Lust zu, da ich gerade alles fertig gestellt habe und nicht schon wieder alles auseinander nehmen will.Zudem wollte ich ja nie einen reinen Fischteich ohne Pflanzen und solches Gedöns.

Meine Alternative wird sein bei unserem zweiten Haus, welches einen viel größeren Garten hat einen neuen,größeren Teich an zu legen und den Fischbestand zu splitten.
Auf die Koi werde ich dann im kleinen Teich solange nicht verzichten bis diese zu groß sind und auch umgesiedelt werden. 
Danach kann man ja wieder mit kleineren Kois anfangen

Beim zweiten Teich werde ich mir dann wohl eine eigene Tonnen-Filteranlage basteln.
Wenns soweit ist werde ich wieder ein paar Bilder ins Forum stellen.


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*



HalliGalli schrieb:


> Auf die Koi werde ich dann im kleinen Teich solange nicht verzichten bis diese zu groß sind und auch umgesiedelt werden.



Eine sehr egoistisch Denkweise zu Lasten des Fisches. Wie das dann aussehen kann, siehst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/315 - bisschen weiter unten - der Fisch mit dem verkrüppelten Rückgrat...


----------



## Moonlight (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

ja christine, paula wird sich fühlen wie im 7.himmel in meinem neuen "großen" teich. noch nie im leben durfte sie richtig schwimmen, immer nur um den seerosenkorb rum. und halligalli, der platz um den korb war nicht größer als deine tiefzone (auch "krater" genannt). mit viel pech wird dir der winter die entscheidung eh abnehmen  zu klein, zu flach -> wird zu kalt  . . . auch wenn er optisch schön ist. es ist eben kein teich für karpfen.


----------



## HalliGalli (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Eine sehr egoistisch Denkweise zu Lasten des Fisches. Wie das dann aussehen kann, siehst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/315 - bisschen weiter unten - der Fisch mit dem verkrüppelten Rückgrat...


Glaub mir so naiv es soweit kommen zu lassen bin ich nicht.
Und in einer einmaligen Umsiedlung der Fische nach 2 Jahren dürfte auch nichts aus zu setzen sein,wenn ich sehe das manche Leute hier ihren teich jährlich umbauen,was auch jedes mal Stress bedeutet


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein frisch umgebauter Fischteich*

wie wärs denn mit Regenbogenelritzen? die dürften mit dieser Teichgrösse klarkommen und mit nem natürlichen Feind ( Sonnenbarsch) ist auch die Population zu regeln....


----------



## HalliGalli (6. Mai 2014)

Sooooo,

melde mich nach langer Pause mal mit einem kleinen Update zurück.
Nun ist es mittlerweile fast 2 Jahre her, dass ich dieses Thema eröffnet habe und entgegen der Skepsis mancher ist der Teich schöner als je zuvor und macht mir (und ich denke auch meinen Fischen) riesenspaß.
Da die Tiefwasserzone auf den Bilder wirklich sehr klein aussieht, konnte ich diese Skepsis auch nachvollziehen, jedoch finden alle Fische, den Winter über, genügend Platz für ihr Winterschläfchen.
Alle Fische, bis auf der Grundling und 2-3 Goldfische leben noch und sind putzmunter.

Als kleins Goody habe ich noch einen kleinen Steinbachlauf neben den Teich gebaut , der schön vor sich hinplätschert während man sein frisches Grillwürstchen genießt.

     

Als ich letztes Jahr im Sommer merkte, dass ich den Oase5.1 fast wöchentlich reinigen musste, hatte ich die Schnauze voll und habe mir einen eigenen Tonnenfilter mit einem Volumen von 300 Litern dazu gebaut.
Dazu habe ich eine 200l Tonne in die 300l Tonne gestellt , unten in die kleinere Löcher gebohrt und mit Lavasteinen und Filterschaummatten gefüllt. Oben kommen die Tage noch diese borstigen Drahtstangen rein die den gröbsten Dreck auffangen sollen.

       

Das komische letztes Jahr war, dass, nachdem ich den großen Filter dazu gebaut habe, ca. 2 Monate später eine explosionsartige Fadenalgenplage  auf mich zukam, welche ich letzte Woche nur durch ablassen des Wassers und reinigung mit einem Hochdruckreiniger beseitigen konnte.
Ich befürchte aber, dass die Algen schon wieder auf dem besten Weg sind sich neu an zu siedeln.
Die Wasserwerte sind laut meines Teichexperten vollkommen in Ordnung. Zudem war das Wasser durch den Filter immer Glasklar, sodass man das Oase-Schild auf der Pumpe immer gut lesen konnte. Hoffe jemand hat nen guten Tipp für mich 

     


Naja, mehr Neuigkeiten gibt es momentan nicht.
Würde mich über eure Resonanzen sehr freuen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2014)

In der Tat ... sieht hübsch aus.
Aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum jeder Zweite die Folie immer von den Algen befreien muß,
Algen sind fürs Gleichgewicht im Teich sehr nützlich. Erstens entnehmen sie dem Wasser Nährstoffe (tragen somit zur Filterung und Klärung bei),  Zweitens bilden sie Sauerstoff ... und Drittens bieten sie vielen Kleinstlebewesen ein Zuhause, was den Fischen (leckerlietechnisch) auch zu Gute kommt.

Lass doch den Algenteppich das nächste Mal dran und fütter die Fische 1 Woche nicht. Du wirst sehen sie knabbern die Algen bis auf ca. 1cm runter.
Und lieber eine grüne Folie im Teich als diese häßliche Schwarze ...

Mandy


----------



## HalliGalli (6. Mai 2014)

Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, dass eine grüne Folie schöner ist als eine schwarze. Diesen dicken, halb abgestorbenen und mit Dreck und Fischkacke versetzten Algenteppich konnte ich mir jedoch nicht länger antun. Habs vorher auch probiert den mit dem Schlammsauger zu reinigen, was aber auch schon nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Zudem hat der große Filter ständig mit Algen zu gesessen und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass das alles überhand nimmt. 
Freue mich schon drauf wenn der Teich wieder etwas natürlicher aussieht und nicht so künstlich wie geleckt. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2014)

Naja Björn,

über diese Phase MUSST Du drüber kommen, erst dann wird sich das auch mit dem Teppich einpegeln.
Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass Deine oben beschriebene Phase, Durch Deine Reinigungsaktion, wieder kommen wird.
Wie sag ich so schön: da musste durch als Lurch wenn de Frosch werden willst 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Björn,
versuche es vielleicht in der Zukunft, doch einfach mit dem " Fadenalgen Abkeschern".
(bzw. mit einer  Bürste aufwickeln?)
Bei mir klappt das prima so und du vernichtest damit nicht die komplette Natur.
Viel Erfolg beim Versuch


----------



## HalliGalli (6. Mai 2014)

Ja aber irgendwas muss ich doch machen wenn es immer größere Ausmaße annimmt und ich täglich den Filter auseinander nehmen kann. 
Es war ja kein Ende in Sicht. 
Kann ja schlecht hoffen, dass sich das einpendelt wenn die Algen in der Form den Winter schon überlebt haben und jetzt erst die sonnige Jahreszeit kommt.


----------



## HalliGalli (6. Mai 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> versuche es vielleicht in der Zukunft, doch einfach mit dem " Fadenalgen Abkeschern".
> (bzw. mit einer  Bürste aufwickeln?)
> Bei mir klappt das prima so und du vernichtest damit nicht die komplette Natur.
> Viel Erfolg beim Versuch



Ja werde es in Zukunft so handhaben. 
Diese Arbeit werde ich mir künftig ersparen


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2014)

Mir haben die Fadenalgen letzten Frühling die Bodenabläufe verstopft, so dass ich mehrfach tauchen durfte.
Im Sommer waren immer noch ausreichend da um den Filter ab und an mal leer dastehen zu lassen.
Ich bin nun durch diese Phase durch ... dieses Jahr habe ich gar keine Fadenalgen, nur einen kurzen Rasen von ca. 1cm.

Gib der Natur Zeit, es pendelt sich alles nach und nach ein.
Um so mehr Du in das System eingreifst, um so mehr wird es sich verändern. Und nicht immer so positiv wie man es sich wünscht.
Das Absammeln der Fadenalgen ist die schonendste und einfachste Methode 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (6. Mai 2014)

Außerdem, finde ich mein allabendliches Abkeschern, sehr meditativ
mir macht es Spaß , ich freu mich immer drauf....
Die Fische freuen sich ebenso, 
denn danach gibts immer Futterdas haben sie schnell kapiert.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Mai 2014)

Das Schöne am abendlichen Keschern ist zudem, dass sich der ganze aufgewirbelte Dreck bis zum Morgen wieder gesetzt hat oder im Spaltsieb landet... ;-)

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass es mir bald so geht wie Mandy...

Grüße,
Holger


----------

